# An Idea



## bobsmith (Jun 28, 2012)

We take up Boot 2 Gecko now that Mozilla apparently is going for its own OS.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Why bother? Apple is just going to sue them. Didn't you know Apple owns the patent on creating a new mobile OS?


----------

